

Show HN: Emulos records how people use your app - zan2434
http://www.emulos.com

======
josephlord
Bonus points from me for not using aggregated data from users for your own
purposes apart from with regards to the use of your own services. Most of the
the other mobile analytics services seem to require that they get access to
general aggregated data.

I wouldn't record the video though except in a special mode where someone has
temporarily opted in to show me how something doesn't work though. It is a bit
intrusive if the user inputs any data (even what they are reading and for how
long seems a bit intrusive to me but lots of web analytics do this).

------
pulakm
Awesome concept. Couple of issues/questions:

-The gray text is hard to read on my screen. It does make the black text stand out more, but it's at the expense of readability for the rest of the content.

-This looks like it's solely for mobile, but you don't mention that anywhere on the page (I suppose "app" sort of implies that).

-Is this opt-in for users? Is it even opt-out? That's a big question I would want the answer to, and the "See how Emulos protects users' privacy" link appears to be broken.

------
rjvir
Continuous video streaming in the background on a mobile device? Say goodbye
to bandwidth and battery life!

Regardless, myself and many other app developers will still use this due to
the tragedy of the commons.

------
nathancahill
Thought it was similar to Mixpanel, but then I watched the demos. You went
full NSA! You never go full NSA. You're basically streaming a full screen
recording of user's activity on their phones.

------
yefim
Seems very easy to just drop into your app. Although I'm worried about data
usage. Doesn't streaming video use a lot of bandwidth?

~~~
zan2434
Customers had those concerns, so the video is super low bitrate, ~800 kb per
minute.

------
rohanpai
Interesting concept. Is this iOS or Android?

------
birwin93
This is sweet!

